# Newest Warhammer 40k Custom Action Figure Ork And Gretchin



## soulbrother73 (Sep 30, 2007)

THESE ARE MY NEWEST CUSTOMS , A DEATHSKULLZ ORK WITH STIKKBOMBS AND BIG SHOOTA , AND TANK BUSTA BOMB . MADE FROM A HULK FIGURE AND A LOTR GOLLUM FIGURE , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not big on the gretchin but the ork is fantastic.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah, saw this on the BnC, the ork is awesome.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, gretchin are green meth addicts!

Cool stuff man!


----------

